# Happy Fourth of July



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Feel free to sing to the following...

God Bless America, 
Land that I love. 
Stand beside her, and guide her 
Thru the night with a light from above. 
From the mountains, to the prairies, 
To the oceans, white with foam 
God bless America, My home sweet home!










Happy Independance Day everyone!!!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Happy 4th!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Feel free to sing to the following...
> 
> God Bless America,
> Land that I love.
> ...


Amen sister!! God bless America, she needs all the help she can get!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy 4th to all










DA your youtube brought tears

Copchick your picture is inspiring


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nothing says happy 4th of July like Betty Boop


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm trying to figure out if my neighbors are slaughtering farm animals or listening to Albanian music...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Have a happy & safe 4th... or at least don't blow up the neighborhood and/or set your self ablaze UNLESS you are recording it...


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

kevin242 said:


> I'm trying to figure out if my neighbors are slaughtering farm animals or listening to Albanian music...


Now... I would like to hear both for comparison.

Happy 4th everyone. Keep all your digits and 5 senses and it will be a successful and fun holiday


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

HAPPY 4TH of July- God Bless America


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love this country!!! Happy July 4th everyone!!!


----------

